# /datadata/ partition on GB/ICS



## autopie (Dec 11, 2011)

I've had this problem with my old Incredible and now it's a serious issue with the Fascinate. Is there any way for me to resize the /datadata partition so that renegade apps don't fill it with their useless data within seconds? There's no point in all the /data size if I can't even install enough apps to fill it due to the bottleneck of /datadata.

Does anyone have any input?


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

autopie said:


> I've had this problem with my old Incredible and now it's a serious issue with the Fascinate. Is there any way for me to resize the /datadata partition so that renegade apps don't fill it with their useless data within seconds? There's no point in all the /data size if I can't even install enough apps to fill it due to the bottleneck of /datadata.
> 
> Does anyone have any input?


http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/39718-workaround-for-small-datadata-partition/


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Keep in mind that will move the data to slower memory, but if you're ok with that then that's the only fix. That or just keep not as many apps and/or move what you can to the SD card.


----------



## 123sit (Sep 1, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Keep in mind that will move the data to slower memory, but if you're ok with that then that's the only fix. That or just keep not as many apps and/or move what you can to the SD card.


The script mentioned in the link actually combats this by moving databases and shared_prefs back to /datadata and creating a symlink in /data/data. Just a heads up regarding the slower memory issue you mentioned. Also, before I even found that script I had been doing this procedure(minus the script) and the increased latency doesn't make a noticeable difference in the operation of the phone.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

This is great information. I was wary about doing this because of the slower memory problem. I will have to try it now. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't use the script anymore because it made the keyboard laggy...that stuff drives me nuts. Also it screwed up a couple apps, but you can solve that but uninstalling and reinstalling them after you run the script. Other than that it works great, if I was forced to get more /datadata room I would probably just symlink the partition to /data/data without the script though...it made too many of my important apps buggy so the speed increase wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## 123sit (Sep 1, 2011)

Sendan said:


> I don't use the script anymore because it made the keyboard laggy...that stuff drives me nuts. Also it screwed up a couple apps, but you can solve that but uninstalling and reinstalling them after you run the script. Other than that it works great, if I was forced to get more /datadata room I would probably just symlink the partition to /data/data without the script though...it made too many of my important apps buggy so the speed increase wasn't worth it to me.


That's odd, I've done this procedure on at least 5 different fassys and have never experienced what you mentioned. After copying the /datadata contents to /data/data did you purge the /datadata directory? Also, would you mind mentioning a few of the apps that it screwed up? Just curious more than anything else. Thanks


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

123sit said:


> That's odd, I've done this procedure on at least 5 different fassys and have never experienced what you mentioned. After copying the /datadata contents to /data/data did you purge the /datadata directory? Also, would you mind mentioning a few of the apps that it screwed up? Just curious more than anything else. Thanks


Aside from making some apps really slow that just can't be slow to be productive (keyboard)...it mostly effected apps that read from large databases. Merriam-Webster Dictionary, and Flixter had a bunch of random freezing issues. Then a few games didn't work correctly...Fruit Ninja wouldn't register my swipes correctly for example, it seemed "laggy."

The /datadata partition was purged correctly, everything was working fine. For certain apps I just had to uninstall/re-install them after I ran the script every time. (which gets old)


----------



## 123sit (Sep 1, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for responding. It just amazes me how the same procedure causes different results across the board and I was interested in your scenario.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Sendan said:


> Aside from making some apps really slow that just can't be slow to be productive (keyboard)...it mostly effected apps that read from large databases. Merriam-Webster Dictionary, and Flixter had a bunch of random freezing issues. Then a few games didn't work correctly...Fruit Ninja wouldn't register my swipes correctly for example, it seemed "laggy."
> 
> The /datadata partition was purged correctly, everything was working fine. For certain apps I just had to uninstall/re-install them after I ran the script every time. (which gets old)


I noticed you mentioned fruit ninja, and I have had that issue where it lags (your swipe will register 1-2 seconds late). I've never used the mod, since I don't keep enough stuff on my phone to get the low space warning.


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

knivesout said:


> I noticed you mentioned fruit ninja, and I have had that issue where it lags (your swipe will register 1-2 seconds late). I've never used the mod, since I don't keep enough stuff on my phone to get the low space warning.


I also get this issue when I have non-optimized OC settings. Fruit ninja is one of the main apps I use to do "real usage" bench-marking, in a sense. However this script was messing it up as well, because if I uninstalled/re-installed it worked fine until I ran the script again. (I tested it exclusively)


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Interesting. Like I said, I haven't used any of the scripts to fix the low space warning so I don't know how that would effect anything. What settings have you had success with (with fruit ninja)? I could never get it to not lag, and had better luck with the free alternative "fruit slice". I bought fuit ninja though, and I'd like to use it.


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Interesting. Like I said, I haven't used any of the scripts to fix the low space warning so I don't know how that would effect anything. What settings have you had success with (with fruit ninja)? I could never get it to not lag, and had better luck with the free alternative "fruit slice". I bought fuit ninja though, and I'd like to use it.


Uuuhm, well right now I'm running AOKP M4 with the latest test kernel from ssewks, with my max step at 1000MHz, and a 110% LiveOC. I also have the latest SuperCharger script using step 6. I find that if I OC past a certain point the performance in apps start sucking...for example if I OC to 1400 MHz with no LiveOC fruit ninja gets unplayable lag, while it works perfectly with a 1200 MHz OC. (No LiveOC either)

All phones are different though...apparently.

I have zero stability problems and all my games work great! (including Fruit Ninja)


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

123sit said:


> That's odd, I've done this procedure on at least 5 different fassys and have never experienced what you mentioned. After copying the /datadata contents to /data/data did you purge the /datadata directory? Also, would you mind mentioning a few of the apps that it screwed up? Just curious more than anything else. Thanks


I actually just attempted this script again after doing a full complete data/sdcard wipe and everything works fine now. The keyboard still lags when I type too fast but it's not a big deal. That entire day I spent re-configuring everything wasn't wasted! Yay


----------

